

Clearing up about the 150M Microsoft invested in Apple in 1997 - krishna2
http://www.businessinsider.com/steve-jobs-microsoft-2011-4#comment-4dbdba9249e2ae6645000000

======
krishna2
Another take : <http://www.quora.com/John-Akerson/Microsoft/answers>

------
melling
The funny thing is that Apple has won big in the past decade but it really
wasn't at the expense of Microsoft. Microsoft still dominates the desktop and
with Office. Microsoft is very profitable but they have not really been able
to grow as much as the could have.

